# Devolo MicroLink dLAN duo Fragen



## PhoenixDH (4. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich beabsichtige mir folgendes Produkt zu kaufen um mein Netzwerk zu erweitern: Devolo MicroLink dLAN duo Starter Kit

Jetzt meine Fragen:
Das Teil hat eine RJ45 und eine USB Buchse
- kann man beides parallel nutzen
- kann man über den USB Port auch Drucker oder Festplatten ansprechen die wo anders stehen oder dient das dann nur als USB-Netzwerk wo das Gerät als "Netzwerkkarte" dient und mit dem PC verbunden ist.

Dank euch! Finde leider nicht wirklich Informationen dazu im Netz.


----------

